# No android auto or wifi



## ImSquanchin (Mar 9, 2021)

I've tried looking online for a solution but found nothing. Recently my 2017 the wifi symbol wasn't on the display and I cannot connect my phone to android auto. Is there anything I can do myself or am I going 6o have to take it to the dealership?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a USB jack on the left. Your cig socket is on the right.. Plug your phone in to that and AA kicks in. Automatically. 

If it don't work. Try a new cable. Which always solves my problem. Those connections inside the phone plug part don't last.

If that don't work. Check your phone settings. Google is your friend or someone might know where to find that at. I don't. 

If that don't work then you've got a problem with the cars usb port or the radio. 

It has absolutely nothing to do with the car wifi.
I don't think any of us are actually using that.
That's a seperate fee through onstar.


----------



## ImSquanchin (Mar 9, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> There's a USB jack on the left. Your cig socket is on the right.. Plug your phone in to that and AA kicks in. Automatically.
> 
> If it don't work. Try a new cable. Which always solves my problem. Those connections inside the phone plug part don't last.
> 
> ...


I don't use the wifi I just noticed that the symbol on the display was out at the same time the android auto wasn't working.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It comes and goes.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need to be sure Android Auto is enabled in the radios settings.
Make sure your cable transfers data.
Make sure your Bluetooth is turned on
Make sure Android auto is up to date.
You can verify the USB port works by installing a USB (FAT32) drive with music on it and see it picks it up on radio.


----------



## ImSquanchin (Mar 9, 2021)

Holy **** it works now just bought a new cable. I've used 3 other cables before but guess this one is special. I just assumed since the wifi symbol went away that it was linked to Android auto not working. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Many inexpensive and no name cables only charge, and don't transfer data.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My Cruze has always been super picky. I've had to use a genuine Samsung or Apple cable or it works sporadically.


----------

